# any speckled trout recipes?



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

since the bite has started to pick up, i've been looking to keep a few and prepare them in order to impress the old lady. but considering i've never cooked any i'm looking for some good recipes. fried, baked, grilled, etc. bring it on.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

I actually just got back from working at the county fair serving fried trout, was the first thing to sell out at an all you could eat fish and shrimp fry. I've never had it any other way, but fried trout is excellent.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I made one the other night by basically taking two skinless filets, coating in olive oil then dusting with Redfish Magic. Cooked it up on the grill and it was great. I tend to like simple things for fish though, so that recipe is great for me.


----------

